# CPC Seeking Coding Position in Hampton Roads Area



## clmoreland (Aug 14, 2008)

I could not attach my resume as it exceeded the forums limit of 19.5 kb.
I am interested in a coding position in the Hampton Roads area and from my resume you can see the vast knowledge and experience that I have.  
I am currently working at home as Medical Transcription Editor and am looking forward to working as a coder.  I have enjoyed my school experiences and my internships and am ready to dive into coding! I can email a resume and cover letter at your request!

Cheryl L Moreland
1530 Jackson Avenue, Chesapeake VA, 23324 – (757) 226-9733
clmoreland@cavtel.net

Qualification Summary

Administrative support professional experienced in working in fast paced environments demanding strong organizational, technical, and interpersonal skills.  Trustworthy, ethical, and discreet; committed to superior customer service.  Confident and poised in interactions with individuals at all levels.  Detail oriented and resourceful in completing projects; ability to multi-task effectively.  Capabilities include:

•	Customer Service	•	Word processing	•	Computer operations
•	Medical Terminology	•	Office administration	•	Human resources/supervision
•	Medical Coding	•	Filing & Chart Analysis	•	Problem Solving.

Relevant Skills/Experience

Medical Coding:  Passed Certified Professional Coders exam; member of the AAPC and AHIMA. Performed coding of ER medical records for company providing physicians for emergency rooms. Internship at Portsmouth Naval hospital coding inpatient medical records. 
Medical Terminology:  Ten years experience doing medical transcription for both large and small companies.  I excelled in class work, achieving 99% on final examination.  
Office Administration:  Graduated Magna Cum Laude with degree in Health Information Technology, graduated with Diploma in Practical nursing, certificate achieved in Medical Office Technology.  Proficient in use of computers and software used in Medical Coding, transcription, and word processing.  Proficient in Excel, Word, and PowerPoint programs; Oracle Database, Access and AS400.  
Human Resources/Supervision:  Worked as charge nurse supervising CNA’s in long term care facilities; coordinated nursing staff schedules and unit assignments.

Employment History
Medical Transcriptionist:  Virginia Beach Psychiatric Center, Virginia Beach VA
Escribe Solutions, Virginia Beach, VA Independent Contractor
MedQuist Transcription, Mt. Laurel, NJ Independent Contractor
Clinical Coder II:  	 Health Care Business Resources, Durham, NC 
Staffing Coordinator:  Virginia Beach Healthcare and Rehab, Virginia Beach

Education and Training				  
    Tidewater Community College, Virginia Beach, VA  
     (2006-2008)
     Concentration in Health Information Technology	

     Durham Technical Community College, Durham,
     NC   (1992-1995)
     Concentration in Medical Office Technology	

     Durham Technical Community College, Durham,  
     NC    (1978-1979
     Concentration in Practical Nursing.	

Achievements and Associations
Phi Theta Kappa – Inducted Fall 2006
Dean’s List 2006
President’s List 2006-2008
National Dean's List 2007-2008

American Academy of Professional Coders.
American Health Information Management Association.


----------

